
Bad Stat Is Their Product - learnfromerror
https://errorstatistics.com/2020/02/13/bad-statistics-is-their-product-fighting-fire-with-fire/
======
learnfromerror
Why I attended a conference on "Fixing Science"sponsored by the National
Association of Scholars.

